# mercedes rims 5x100??



## mattrepka (Sep 6, 2009)

i feel like they dont make those, iv found numerous deals on craigslist but their all 5x112, i know i can get adapters but thats more money to spend, does mercedes even make a 5x100 pattern rim? thanks


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: mercedes rims 5x100?? (mattrepka)*

nope, just 5x112


----------

